# Help looking for tips and...



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

help. need tips ,advice and supplies. i am 15 and am in need of help. i trapped last year but i only had 4 traps and caught 3 *****. i can't use coabears because of neghbors pets. foot holds are fine but advice.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You had 4 traps, caught 3 ****...... why didn't you buy more traps with the money you got from your ****? Alot of local buyers also have traps they might trade you for. That's how many of us start when we're young, with a few traps, and reinvesting your furcheck into more gear. Each year you get alittle more.

The trapping forum here is full of old posts & replies....have you taken the time to read thru all of them? Just asking for "help" isn't a very specific question for anyone to answer...........

Smitty


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

smitty223 said:


> You had 4 traps, caught 3 ****...... why didn't you buy more traps with the money you got from your ****? Alot of local buyers also have traps they might trade you for. That's how many of us start when we're young, with a few traps, and reinvesting your furcheck into more gear. Each year you get alittle more.
> 
> The trapping forum here is full of old posts & replies..have you taken the time to read thru all of them? Just asking for "help" isn't a very specific question for anyone to answer...........
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovetrappin (Jan 31, 2007)

You have to help us out a bit more. How many traps do you have? 
What kind of traps? Do you have any rivers or creeks around? Do you know how to identify tracks if not look on the internet. 
Do you have any family members or friends to help you, it's really hard to learn from just reading it's alot easier to experience it.


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

Lovetrappin said:


> You have to help us out a bit more. How many traps do you have?
> What kind of traps? Do you have any rivers or creeks around? Do you know how to identify tracks if not look on the internet.
> Do you have any family members or friends to help you, it's really hard to learn from just reading it's alot easier to experience it.


i have one jump trap, one number 3 trap, two number 2 traps that are coll spring. i have a lake a short walk away. i know how to identify tracks. i know some one that is showing me how to make water sets. but i have only few traps and two the lake is frozen over. so i need to learn how to make land set that work in winter. and if it is worth the money to wax if all be only after ****(for now).


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

its well worth the money to wax and dye all your traps a number 3 is to big for **** i would go down to a 1.75 or 1 1/2 if i had to use a foothold what size is your jump trap?


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

# 1.5


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

i know some one that is showing me how to make water sets. but i have only few traps and two the lake is frozen over. so i need to learn how to make land set that work in winter. and if it is worth the money to wax if all be only after is ****.

i need to know if any one knows were i could find a fur buyer in minnesota around monticello.

i will go after other animals if you guys think it is a good idea.


----------



## falconryman (Jan 31, 2007)

i need to know if any one knows were i could find a fur buyer in minnesota around monticello.


----------

